# Topics > Projects >  SupraMotion 2.0, first research platforms for industrial application, Festo AG & Co. KG, Esslingen am Neckar, Germany

## Airicist

Reseacher - Festo AG & Co. KG

Home Page - festo.com/supramotion

----------


## Airicist

Festo - SupraMotion 2.0 

 Published on Mar 28, 2014




> Contactless movement of hovering objects thanks to superconductor technology. In all directions and positions as well as in sealed spaces.
> 
> Under the heading SupraMotion 2.0, Festo presents three more research platforms: SupraHandling 2.0, SupraShuttle and SupraChanger.

----------


## Airicist

Inspired by Technology: SupraMotion 2.0

Published on Nov 20, 2015




> The SupraChanger and the SupraShuttle are future concepts, showing you the advantages of superconductors for laboratory automation, for biotechnology/ pharmaceuticals applications and for handling food. The core innovation is CPX terminal.

----------


## Airicist

Festo – SupraMotion 2016

Published on Apr 6, 2016




> Once again in 2016, Festo is presenting three exciting concepts for the industrial use of superconductors. The unique properties of the technology are brought to bear here, which enable a hovering motion to be effectively achieved with little energy – even through walls or media.

----------


## Airicist

Festo – SupraMotion 2017

Published on Mar 27, 2017




> Not only do superconductors have fascinating properties, but they also have enormous potential for automation technology. In 2017 Festo is once again presenting three new application and motion concepts with superconductivity.

----------


## Airicist

Festo – SupraMotion 2018

Published on Mar 27, 2018




> Superconductor technology has enormous potential for the industrial production of tomorrow. That is why Festo has been researching its use in automation for ten years now. The two latest concepts, SupraSensor and SupraTransport, expand the technology’s wide application range and are particularly interesting for laboratory applications.

----------


## Airicist

Festo – SupraMotion 2019

Published on Mar 15, 2019




> Festo has been involved in superconductor technology for several years. During that time, a large number of concepts have been developed which cover a wide range of applications for automation technology. The two latest concepts, SupraDrive 2.0 and SupraMultitool, expand the technology’s wide application range and are particularly interesting for laboratory applications.

----------


## Airicist

Festo – SupraMotion 2020

Jul 19, 2020




> Festo has been involved in superconductor technology for several years. The unique levitation technology has great potential for use wherever contact-free handling is required with spatial separation – for example in laboratory applications or medical technology. 
> With the SupraModule, Festo is presenting a concept which – thanks to wireless control – allows various applications to be carried out with one system.

----------

